# Blue Mountain, Canada. Anyone ever been there?



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Hopefully you won't get shitty conditions at blue mountain, ontario at the end of march, but I'm leaning towards the yes you probably will... its a decent mountain, especially if you're not comparing it to ending out west. Lots of blues, and few black diamonds/doubles diamonds... three hill, the third hill is the one thats pure blacks but that one closes at 4:30... the other two hills are open till 10pm so you can get some sweet night ridding with mostly blues, a few blacks, and like 2 double blacks... Blue is well known for its park though, so if you're into that you won't be disappointed... 

Its got a good nightlife supposedly, aside from a few bars though I don't really spend any time there. They have lots of hotels and ins right on site so you have a few options, and some of the rooms are pretty classy I'd say

Let me know if you have any specific questions.. there are a few people on the forum that go to blue


----------



## havocRider (Nov 25, 2010)

ill be the one to answer all ur questions since i do have a pass there lol. The town of collingwood is nice and not to crowded, places to stay in town are not expensive as well. Theres a holiday inn about 5 mins before the hill and im assuming it would be a decent stay. Blue mountain is the only place in ontario of its caliber meaning its the bigggest "hill" not a mountain. Theres no mountains in ontario. Its a great hill though for its size, lots of runs, a good terrain park, some glades, a good atmosphere and theres a bar called rustys at the base of the mountain and it can get quite packed in. The village at the base, im not sure how much it is to stay in those places but they are nice too. Where abouts are you coming from?


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

havocRider said:


> ill be the one to answer all ur questions since i do have a pass there lol. The town of collingwood is nice and not to crowded, places to stay in town are not expensive as well. Theres a holiday inn about 5 mins before the hill and im assuming it would be a decent stay. Blue mountain is the only place in ontario of its caliber meaning its the bigggest "hill" not a mountain. Theres no mountains in ontario. Its a great hill though for its size, lots of runs, a good terrain park, some glades, a good atmosphere and theres a bar called rustys at the base of the mountain and it can get quite packed in. The village at the base, im not sure how much it is to stay in those places but they are nice too. Where abouts are you coming from?


I'm from Ohio. It's about a six hour drive, but anything decent is six to eight hours away from me. What all is there to do in the town? 

Would I be better off with Mont Tremblant at this time of year? It's a longer drive, but if it has better conditions I would spend the extra four hours in the car and just go there. I haven't been to Tremblant in over ten years, but all I remember was a nice town and ice.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

I need a name said:


> I'm from Ohio. It's about a six hour drive, but anything decent is six to eight hours away from me. What all is there to do in the town?
> 
> Would I be better off with Mont Tremblant at this time of year? It's a longer drive, but if it has better conditions I would spend the extra four hours in the car and just go there. I haven't been to Tremblant in over ten years, but all I remember was a nice town and ice.


Do Blue Mountain or head east to Vermont. Tremblant isn't too good, and yes it's more icy than most.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

AlexS said:


> Do Blue Mountain or head east to Vermont. Tremblant isn't too good, and yes it's more icy than most.



I would head out east to Vermont, but I go there two or three times a year and am looking for something new or that I haven't done in a while.


----------



## havocRider (Nov 25, 2010)

blue mountain will be A LOT cheaper for you then mont tremblant. If you go to blue mountain, you can always check out other hills in the area all within 30-45 mins from each other. Theres horseshoe, mount st louis moonstone which i believe has the third best ranked terrain park on the east coast and theres snow valley but that place lacks everything haha. Collingwood is a nice town man, lots of things to do. Im just not sure of its night life cause ive never partied in town but only in the blue village. Collingwood is about 10-15 drive from the actual mountain itself but theres alot of things to do right at the base. You can always drive up to barrie if your looking to party which is about a 45 min drive from collingwood.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

I need a name said:


> I would head out east to Vermont, but I go there two or three times a year and am looking for something new or that I haven't done in a while.


NH? Add 2 hours to VT drive and you're there


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

AlexS said:


> NH? Add 2 hours to VT drive and you're there


Never been to NH, but for that extra distance I would rather just take a flight out west and be done with it. I know it's only two or so hours away from VT, but a 14-15 hour drive is a little too much for me.

Anyone know of any other places on the East that have a fairly large town and decent slopes? I've been essentially everywhere in VT and NY, but I've only been in Canada for Tremblant and Whistler years ago.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I need a name said:


> Never been to NH, but for that extra distance I would rather just take a flight out west and be done with it. I know it's only two or so hours away from VT, but a 14-15 hour drive is a little too much for me.
> 
> Anyone know of any other places on the East that have a fairly large town and decent slopes? I've been essentially everywhere in VT and NY, but I've only been in Canada for Tremblant and Whistler years ago.


Tremblant's good when it's good, but that's not this year. Icey. All the lake effect snow in southern Ontario this year missed it. All the storms that came up the east coast missed it. They make a lot of snow and that's basically what's up there. Good for them as it's not an epic year, but for that length of drive? 3 or 4 tanks of gas is almost a cheap plane ticket.

Southern Ontario certainly has the snow this year but is not blessed topographically. Personally, I'd go to Vermont/NH/Upstate NY if flying isn't an option


----------



## havocRider (Nov 25, 2010)

im actually going to whiteface this march, you should take a look there.


----------



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

havocRider said:


> im actually going to whiteface this march, you should take a look there.


I personally dislike Whiteface. I spent two days there three years ago and it was literally a solid sheet of ice due to the wind. On top of that, every slope feels the exact same. There's no difference in pitch or anything from slope to slope.

My experience there would have been better if there wasn't so much ice...


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

i'd say go to vermont or tremblant if you're looking for an end of march trip. you're really pushing your luck with an end of march trip to blue mountain. If i'm not mistaken, most hills in ontario finish up the season sometime after march break... 2nd/3rd week of march? :dunno:


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Blue has the most runs and skiable area but it isn't the highest in Ontario.Calabogie Peaks outside Ottawa has it beat, though not by much.:laugh:


----------

